# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  ركب واجهة التش ويز جالكسي اس3 على جهازك الاندرويد

## mohamed73

*3 لتصبح لاغلب اجهزة اندرويد نسخة الايس كريم 4.0 فما فوق ولايصلح لغيره* * +* *يجب ان يكون لجهازك روت !*  *تم التجربة على النوت+االاس2* *صورة من الواجهة من جهازي اس2:* ** ** *الواجهة كشكل ممتازة جدا وسلسة ايضا ..* *طريقة التركيب:* *إنقل الملف في الروابط في الاسفل إلى الجوال*  *ثم طفى الجوال ادخل على وضعية الريكفي بالضغط على زر الباور+الهوم+رفع الصوت* *اضغط على*  *install zip from sdcadr* *ثم*  *choose zip from iternal sdcard*  *اختر ملف الثيم او الواجهة*  *وثم اعد تشغيل الجهاز !* *استمتع بالواجهة* *روابط التحميل *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## هشام زكى

يعطيكم الله العافية

----------

